
Researchers created a test to determine which masks are the least effective - erohead
https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/08/us/duke-university-face-mask-test-trnd/index.html
======
jaclaz
Actual study here:

[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/08/07/sci...](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/early/2020/08/07/sciadv.abd3083)

Essentially the results are all in this image:

[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/early/2020/...](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/early/2020/08/07/sciadv.abd3083/F3.large.jpg?width=800&height=600&carousel=1)

